# Divine Ferrari F40



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Well this one had been on the cards for some time thanks to Damon at 'Detail Finish'. He very kindly invited me over to help out on a very very special car. The car was previously owned by JK from Jamiroquai as seen in some of his videos 










Anyway, the car is used regularly and isn't just a garage queen and as such even though it was very good by usual standards it did require a bit of TLC.

Typically I turned up slightly late  so the car had just been washed.

*Wash:*

No need for a complete pre-wash so the car was simply washed using two buckets, lambswool mitts and Carlack shampoo, before drying with Sonus Ultimate Drying Towels.

Arches and alloys cleaned using Carlack Special Cleaner.

These were slightly easier to get at than on a normal car, so whilst they were up, we dressed them with Sonus Motor Kote.



















Note the swirling evident on the door

*Engine:*

The owner liked to work on the car himself so didn't want any products putting onto the engine, so it was simply wiped down with a damp microfibre. The custom stainless steel exhausts were hand polished using NXT Metal Polish. Extreme care was taken not to knock the rear clamshell support. We were informed this piece alone was worth in excess of £50,000



























*Interior:*

All the 'glass' is infact plastic on the F40, so we bought in some Swissol 'Vinyl Clear Kit' specially for the task. It did preform very well especially on the rear window/intakes.










 

(Again swirling and hazing apparant on roof and wing)

*Clay:*

The car didn't have much in the way of contamination, however it was very slightly rough to the touch so using Sonus Green clay with plenty of care we clayed the whole car. The bonnet was probably the worst and had reminants of dead insects embedded into it which had also etched the paint quite badly in places.










*Polish:*

We then masked as much of the car off as possible using 3M's blue 3838 masking tape. before inspecting for swirls and defects.










The first thing that was very apparant was how thin the paint was. Being a carbon fibre weave all over you could actually see this through the paint :doublesho This also meant we couldn't use paint thickness guages to measure how much we had to work with.

There was plenty of defects covering the whole car with the front bonnet being by far the worst mainly due to the etching from the insects. What was really shocking was it became apparant that at soime point in it's life someone had used a water blade on it and as such there were some pretty long (12" plus) scratches that we really couldn't risk trying to remove.



















 

After testing many different polish and pad combinations on the bonnet, we soon realised actually Ferrari paint is hard.

As normal we began with Menzerna Po106FF on a Sonus SFX pad which for the first time didn't really touch it. I tried a few more combinations before I had success with a Menzerna Compounding Pad using Intensive Polish PO85RD3.01. This even with a compounding pad was leaving a very very glossy finish. The problem was the car was big and time was ticking by. As such after some deliberation we setteled on Damon using a rotary with me following round with PO85RD for the full on gloss.

So the final products were:

- Makita 9227CB polisher
- Meguairs Soft Buff Polishing Pad
- Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD3.01

- Porter Cable
- Sonus SFX-3 Finishing Pad
- Menzerna PO85RD



















All the fiddly bits were done with Carlack Hand Polish Combo of the Scratch remover Paste followed by the Polishing paste applied as usual with a Sonus Professional Applicator. There was no was a machine was getting anywhere near some of the intakes!










Finally we went round with Swissol Cleaner Fluid applied by Rotary at 900rpm using a DAS blue, before buffing off and applying *Swissol Divine *by hand :doublesho

The Divine was very very hard and took a lot of heat to get it soft and ready to apply to the paint. I think the effort was worth it though 

 

Here are the afters:



















 





































All in all a very enjoyable and long day. Using the Swissol Divine was a real treat, but I think the car desrved it. Biggest thanks goes to Detail Finish though for inviting me over to partake in such a wonderful detail.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow....


One of the best cars ever made, i've only ever seen two, one at a show you couldn't get near and another at a dealership (part of someones collection), Simply gorgeous

On another note great work i thought the thickness of the paint would be a touching cloth moment, as Ferrari claimed to keep weight down by reducing the coats of paint.

Superb


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Very, very, very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome Car .... Awesome Finish !! 

Nice one !! 

Shocking about the "See -thru" paint though :doublesho


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Absolutley superb detail and write up Tim!


----------



## jac-in-a-box (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing car...looks v.good too

Scary coming up against paint of indeterminate thickness though, especially when you can see the weave beneath. Well done!

Dave


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing car, great turn around too the afters look fantastic.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Tim, blinding finish too!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, Utterly Amazing!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gorgeous! A super glossy wet look finish on a stunning car. Top work guys, and a great read! :thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Car finished with Swissol Divine wax


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It doesn't get much better than that


----------



## BananaCar (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautiful car and a fantastic detail


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow you can see how thin the paint is! what an awsome car to work on! excellent job boys! really looks fantastic!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

enjoyed reading that, cheers and nice job. Unquestionably my favourite car ever, top of the list when the 6 numbers roll in... 

Cheers,
Pad


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

that is a truly amazing finish


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

awesome! lucky owner too!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Great work as always, well done.

Quick question is the Divine the clients?

Also nw you can see why I bought a PTG for comosite bodies, though never needed it for something as beautiful as this 

Its quite normal to see the carbon weave on these, though I must say it doesn't look as though it shows as much as the two I've been close to, but even so big balls to attack it so hard, well done indeed  :thumb:


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

I regard the F40 as the ultimate hyper car, you can keep your Veyrons I'll settle for one of these 

A lovely finish, I just hope that the defects are slow in returning as there is probably not a lot of paint left! :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Simply stunning, the paint is so deep and glossy looking


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Awsome car and finish guys :thumb:

'Fess' up  Who was wearing the watch and ring!


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

simply amazing


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

top work matey! amazing car!! 
Castle motors down here had one when me and bro went up looking for a car, have to say the paint on it didnt look too clever! but you've done a cracking job there! top stuff fella!


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow - what an amazing result, but you are brave people indeed!

Truely a beautiful car - but great to know it's actually getting used. Hate to see cars like that going to waste by sitting in a garage collection somewhere and not being driven and driven hard!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oooh, do i see Ford tiger stripes in the background











, top job chaps


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

wow. great car, great finish. well done matey.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent, just...excellent  :thumb:


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

what a truly amazing car!!!!


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

wow amazing guys would be absolurely brilliant just to use divine but to be able to use it on a ferrari is something else well done guys great work


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely, lovely car and a cracking job chaps:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome result Damon:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Finish looks amazing!


----------



## TommyTucker (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome. Great job Tim and friend, the fiat should be the same colour


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback!

Yes the paint definately was scary thin, you could see the whiteness of the primer on some edges. Gary I would have loved to have had your posh paint thickness guage as I was scared even using Final Finish on it. Especially as it was turning the pads bright red  Maybe I could ebay some of the pads 

I was that tired by the end of the day that I didn't properly stand back and fully admire the finish before I left. The owner was keen to point out though the car was about it's performance so it would have been rude not to fire it up at the end. All I can say is :doublesho my ears were ringing all night.

Damon went back today to apply another coat of Divine, which takes 3 hours to fully deepen so by the sounds of it now it really does look good enough to eat.

Tom, I'm still looking forward to that!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one fantastic car and is now looking as good as it should.
Don't worry if you removed a few microns of paint as you may well have heped the owner knock a couple of tenths of a second off a lap of the Nurbergring in the process :driver: 
Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

wow! I want one.

nice job.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

so i take it there was no clear coat if the pads were just going red??

nice car. must have been a joy to work on.

echo the comments about the paint depth.. not sure i would have had the balls to do it.

so divine is the rival for royale? is it free refill's?

good wrok though!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Amazing car..:thumb: and graet job..


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

My god !!
Congratulations Tim


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Gorgeous pics:thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Great!
Great detail, great write up, great thread, great results and as for the car....wow!!!


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

so was the lack of clearcoat to save weight aswell?

what a privilege to be able to detail a car like the F40.

results are outstanding


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Last two shots are my favourite. Stunning detail on a stunning car


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning strunning car!


Get those rings off or taped up though when working on a car, especially one like that, last thing you want to do is scratch it! :doublesho


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

> Get those rings off or taped up though when working on a car, especially one like that, last thing you want to do is scratch it!


We both wore gloves whilst polishing, they just looked wrong for the photo and usually I'd be using my right hand


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow. What a car. And what a detail - finishes don't get any better than that for sure. However, a rotary and 3.01 on ultra-thin Ferrari paint with no way of taking thickness readings, and you could see the underlying carbon weave anyway? I can't decide if you're both daft or crazy! Top work though, in no way knocking the results, perfection achieved! :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Rich.

We did lots of testing on the bonnet before we went with that combo.

To start with using PO106FF on a white SFX-2 pad. THis did absolutly nothing for the defects, so it was obvious that it was taking very very little off.

Next up 3.01 on same pad, again, no noticable reduction in any of the marks.

I then went with 3.01 on the Menzerna Compounding pad and this finally started to have some sort of impact but even that was taking about 4 or 5 passes.

Next up we tried PO106FF on a Megs Polishing Pad by Rotary, this had similar results to the PC using 3.01 on the Menz. compounding pad.

So all in it was obvious the paint was tough which is why decided on the PO85RD 3.01 which removed the lighter stuff but was having no obvious impact on the water blade inflicted scratches which although you couldn't see the primer we were happy to leave.

You can see some of these in the following picture (bottom left):


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

phew - what a read! very good detail.

what an amazing motor, and good to see the pwner actually uses it too!

excellent stuff


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> usually I'd be using my right hand


and what about for detailing?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

BRILLIANT!!

what a superb car!

if that was JK's old car, ive got a photo of me when i saw him parked outside casino square in monaco a few yrs ago!! haha


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks awesome, credit to both of you guys! To charge to do such a job! Lucky guys!


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Well its been interesting to read the varied responses. Thanks to all those who have posted positive comment.

It was an intimidating car to work on. After 30 mins of cleaning the outside we lifted the front and rear clams and you begin to understand the complexity of the car. The inside of the clams needs as much cleaning.

After doing this the level of complexity in the front structures and especially the engine bay become overwhelming. I concluded I could easily spend 5 days on this car getting it perfect.

The owner is a race driver and maintains this car himself, so the agreed brief was not to touch the engine. The most I could do is polish the Tubi exhaust.

After being shown how to lift the rear clam with one arm whilst reaching for the two-part prop the owner informed me if I got it wrong the clam was a £50k item.
#
A major feature of the F40 is the use of plastic for window sections rear of the cabin. This consists of the rear quarters and internal screen being 17old plastic. More challenging than this was the rear clam 'window'. It consisted of 2m squared plastic with open vents to allow cooling to the engine.
To tackle this I used Swissol's Vinyl Care Kit. This consists of a cleaner fluid and a finishing wax with finishing wax that feeds the vinyl and has anti-UV protectorants. It took me about 40 minutes to do all the plastics panels, but the owner was amazed by the finish.

He had never been happy with the yellowing of the rear panel and had been quoted £5k by Ferrari for a replacement. So after an hours hard work, including climbing into the engine bay, the results were worth it. I can recommend the Swissol kit for plastic screen panels, especially for cabriolet cars with plastic rear screens.

From then one it was a brief ****pit clean and finish with Sonus products.

Much has been made about the paintwork on this thread.

A sign of an original F40 is the amount of 'paint-sink'. That is the paint settling into the carbon fibre/kevlar mix. This car is has no post factory repair and the owner is particular proud of that fact.

This only added pressure to us when it came to paint correction.

Although the owner's wash regime was above average, he did admit to regularly using a commercial hand wash facility.

With the utmost trepidation Tim and I looked at the condition of the paint. It was severely swirled and showed evidence of water blade scratches, long, straight and deep.

I opted to use the roof as the test panel. Two slow-cut passes of Menzerna PO106FF on PC with Sonus SFX 2 (white) pad didn't touch the swirls, never mind the scratches. So I went up a pad, to the SFX 1 (yellow) pad and no difference.

So then I tried Menzerna IP PO85RD 3.01 on SFX 2 and 1 pads, and the nothing changed.

At this point you have to consider what can be achieved without taking serious risks. There was no way I was prepared to go to Menzerna Power Gloss. This is a 17 year old car worth £200k, and it goes up in value each year.

So I decided to get the Makita out. Sure, in the wrong hands a risker option. But I tried the Menzerna IP PO85RD 3.01 on a Megs Meguiars 6.5" Softbuff Polishing Pad. And suddenly we were in business. All the swirls came out, no micro-marring and the finish had a high gloss.

The deeper scratches were reduced but remained. As you can imagine there was no way I was going after these.

So having found the pad and polish combo I discussed the situation with the owner and agreed on the approach and most importantly set realistic expectations regarding the paint correction.

So on with the rotary work. In addition to the normal potential negative outcomes from mis-use of a rotary polisher I was dealing with thin paint on carbon fibre. This really heightens the senses and all I can say is the utmost care, time and attention to operating temperatures and abrasive levels was taken. Despite the conjecture made on here about the process, the greatest caution was taken.

On a car this old, even 3m tape is a hazard to the finish. Unlike a modern car, the tape will pull a section of paint off near an edge so it has to applied lightly and removed so slowly it becomes almost painful to do. The costs of getting this wrong can alone negate the cost of the detail to correct.

Despite being a 2 seater sports car this car is immense. Without Tim following with Final Finish (PO106FF) by PC on a Sonus SFX-3 pad
(blue) there was no way I could have finished this detail in a day.

On the F40 there are many intakes/body scoops that won't take a machine for correction due to the space/crevices. Despite my sceptism, Tim's use of Carlack Hand Polish Combo of the Scratch remover Paste followed by the Polishing paste was amazing! This combo is amazing...swril removal by hand that really works, its in my kit from now one :thumb:

After all this, we were still only nearing the finishing stage.

Despite starting at 0800 we were at 1800.

So out with the Swissol Paint Cleaner applied by rotary on a Sonus DAS Blue Foam Pad. Tim followed buffing off.

At this point the car looked amazing. All day we had been looking forward to getting the Swissol Divine wax on this special car.










The car is kept in a garage with it own boiler and central heating, so it was easy to keep the Divine at a good operating temperature. That said, it is the hardest wax you'll come across. Hand application requires much rubbing by finger before transferring to palm and applying to the car.

All the hard work is worth the results though.

15 mins curing and the buffing off couldn't be easier. What a finish.

I can imagine much sceptism on here about a wax that cost so much, but in all honesty the finish is incredible. Bearing in mind this is a 17 year old car with flat red single stage paint. The deepness achieved has to be experienced to believed.

The final finishing was the wheels waxed using Swissol's Autobahn Wheel Wax and Sonus Tire & Bumper Dressing.

This detail was a once in a lifetime opportunity and as such I knew I needed the support of a trusted partner. In Tim I knew I could benefit from his own detailing experience, but most of all use his product knowledge to ensure we could get the maximum quality of finish with due respect for such an iconic and valuable car.

I returned to the car 2 days later and applied another layer of Divine before taking the last shots of the car. The depth of finish is awesome, and the longevity of the finish will be worth the effort.

Thanks to all that have enjoyed the detail.

Most of all, thanks for Tim for supplying all the products, including the Swissol stuff, and most of all for sharing the workload.

Best

Damon
detailfinish


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice read that 

did you try the 106ff before the RD3.01 with the Rotary mate?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Great write up for a very special car :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to have the extra info for sure, but I'm still not convinced the approach was safe, as even if the paint was ultra hard you still had no way of telling how thick it was, if there were any low spots or how much you were removing! The is crucial, particularly given the value of the car, and repairing any mistakes would not just outweight the cost of the detail, but would also hit the value of the car hard. You seem to get a lot of very nice cars to work on, I would have thought £1200 on a decent plastic/composite paint gauge from John at DFT would have been a better buy than a £1200 pot of wax?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Good to have the extra info for sure, but I'm still not convinced the approach was safe, as even if the paint was ultra hard you still had no way of telling how thick it was, if there were any low spots or how much you were removing! The is crucial, particularly given the value of the car, and repairing any mistakes would not just outweight the cost of the detail, but would also hit the value of the car hard. You seem to get a lot of very nice cars to work on, I would have thought £1200 on a decent plastic/composite paint gauge from John at DFT would have been a better buy than a £1200 pot of wax?


I take on board your comments, but your weren't there and all was done with the utmost care.

So cheer up fella, :thumb: Perhaps I'll invite you next time so you can be more positive.


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a fine looking detail my friend.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

detailfinish said:


> I take on board your comments, but your weren't there and all was done with the utmost care.
> 
> So cheer up fella, :thumb: Perhaps I'll invite you next time so you can be more positive.


I dont think Rich was intending to be negative towards you or your work so to speak, if you knew the boy you would know its not in his nature  (he's far too nice for my liking! )

He was just asking a genuine question from what i can see, and a valid one in my eyes too, no one's taking away the fact you guys did an awesome job


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Clark said:


> I dont think Rich was intending to be negative towards you or your work so to speak, if you knew the boy you would know its not in his nature  (he's far too nice for my liking! )
> 
> He was just asking a genuine question from what i can see, and a valid one in my eyes too, no one's taking away the fact you guys did an awesome job


Fair enough...lets crack on :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I also just noticed he posted that at 20 to 7 this morning so i'm guessing he was probs half asleep!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

damon and tim thats the best write up ive read in ages, interesting and well photographed what were those gloves you were wearing,they look like the iron clad one's they wear on overhaulin?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> damon and tim thats the best write up ive read in ages, interesting and well photographed what were those gloves you were wearing,they look like the iron clad one's they wear on overhaulin?


Thanks for that :thumb:

They are Mechanix gloves. Yes, worn by mechanics.

They are very thin, but provide good grip and a little cushion against machine vibration. I started wearing them when doing cars using the PC as 4 hours vibration takes it out of the hands. Now I am using the rotary there is less need, but they've become habit now.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Interesting additional report there Damon:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

so... this divine.... is it refillable like the zymol ones? how long do you expect the wax to last in normal conditions (obviously longer on this car as its garaged alot)


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

detailfinish said:


> I take on board your comments, but your weren't there and all was done with the utmost care.
> 
> So cheer up fella, :thumb: Perhaps I'll invite you next time so you can be more positive.


As Clark said, it was early and I was just thinking out loud, but I should have lightened the tone a bit - apologies for any offence, as I said in my first post, the finish is as good as it gets, and I wasn't meaning to knock the work.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

:thumb: no worries, thanks


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

It has been an absolute pleasure to read this report what with the amount of 'detail' that you go into :thumb: And the photos are amongst some of the best i've seen in any detailing report so far!

You must be very pleased with the end result and being able to remminice (sp) about this over a pint down the pub in years to come is sure to bring a very 'knowing' smile to your face(s).

Very well done you two :thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Griffy

Just got back from another detail, pics later, black car :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just had a look at the pics again - the finish you got on the clear engine cover is amazing!
How was the Swissol Vinyl Care kit to use?


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Very easy.

Use the pre-cleaner, rub on with MF, then wipes of easy.

Vinyl Wax is just as easy to use.

Both were left to settle for about 10 minutes before buffing off.

Really impressive stuff. It was one of the best parts of the detail for the owner as he'd been quoted £5k for a replacement.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> so... this divine.... is it refillable like the zymol ones? how long do you expect the wax to last in normal conditions (obviously longer on this car as its garaged alot)


Damian and Tim,

Firstly, Your work looks great the car has come out well and as a few others have said you must have the balls of conan! Well done....

Secondly, I havent noticed you answer whether divine is refillable yet, so thought I would give it a bump as I too am interested 

Johnny


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

im glad someone else noticed the question.. i think i asked it twice 

Maybe he doesnt know... or doesnt want us to know.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

detailfinish said:


> I know you both have Richard Jackon's number


I dont

I'm interested too, have been since you first posted.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't belive the Divine is refillable. It's a very very high quality hard paste wax. We used it on the F40 as the garage was heated and did the whole car and you honestly couldn't tell the pot was touched. 

I think if you have that kind of money to invest on your own car, the price/refill ability is less of an issue, it's the ultimate look that counts.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that one up for me Tim:thumb:


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

I made a few bob a while back buying up domain names, good way of earning a crust if you ask me!!!!  

Great detail on that F40 gents. Nice work!! I've followed an F40 to Goodwood from Paddington a few years ago in a friends Dino. The noise coming through knightsbridge was incredible. People were standing and clapping like he was a famous F1 driver! You keep up work that good one day you will be able to afford one yourself Im sure  

John you know you said you could get your boys to work on mine? Is this the sort of service I can expect? I should of just got you around to do it instead of buying all the gear teehee

Sorry for hijacking the thread by the way


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh and I DONT have an F40!!!

Mine has a three in the middle


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

On a friendlier note because its all got a bit heated all of a sudden??!?!?! Did the owner tell you how much the bloody fuel tanks cost to replace every year. Its something outrageous like £20k because they are in fact bags like a racing car or something. Now thats funny!


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

But what about the fuel tanks! Forget the wax lets talk Petrol!!


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

Ooops sorry you posted. £180.00 EACH LOL! Did the owner buy any products to maintain the car themselves at all? Last time I had my car done the valeter left me all the products with a guide on what to do with each which was a nice touch. Id be well interested what they chose to keep the car in top notch condition! Any links to the full res pics for screensavers?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

With great power comes great responsibility! Or something like that.

Beautiful detail by the way, should have taken a sound recording :thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

We didn't talk about them, but someone else mentioned it to me since.

At least this car gets used, Nordschleife visit once a year :thumb:


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Eddie Irvine said:


> On a friendlier note because its all got a bit heated all of a sudden??!?!?! Did the owner tell you how much the bloody fuel tanks cost to replace every year. Its something outrageous like £20k because they are in fact bags like a racing car or something. Now thats funny!


Yeah I have heard this :doublesho


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

deej said:


> With great power comes great responsibility! Or something like that.
> 
> Beautiful detail by the way, should have taken a sound recording :thumb:


God I love the noise! Tasty or what! :thumb:


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

My brother is a Ferrari tech and he did tell me they had an F40 in once with no history :doublesho


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> My brother is a Ferrari tech and he did tell me they had an F40 in once with no history :doublesho


That has to be one of the most draw dropping things I have read on a forum this year! Thats like Jimmy White without a beer!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Damon and Tim a truly fantastic job and finish on a fantatsic looking car,im jealous:thumb: 

To tackle a truly super car like this one and produce such a finish you both should be knighted

I cant see anyone being negative about this detail whatsoever or have i missed something as yesterdays football highlights are on at the moment


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Eddie Irvine said:


> That has to be one of the most draw dropping things I have read on a forum this year! Thats like Jimmy White without a beer!


Its not unusual for an F40. The one I detailed was from Germany and before Jamiroquai bought it its history wasn't available.


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

JK lives near me, he spoke to my wife last week in the shell garage. She was filling our Audi up and he was driving 'some old sports car'. I spoke to him once in Tesco when he dropped a load of change of the floor. I pointed out to him that really he could afford to leave it on the floor to which he laughed and must of put like twenty quid in change in the guide dogs for the blind money tin. Top Boy if you ask me!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

ok guys just been rading this post took me ages 

first off guys top detail and also top car

thats is all that needs to be said


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

xtreme-detail said:


> ok guys just been rading this post took me ages
> 
> first off guys top detail and also top car
> 
> thats is all that needs to be said


Thank you, that's what we are meant to be here for.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

xtreme-detail said:


> ok guys just been rading this post took me ages
> 
> first off guys top detail and also top car
> 
> thats is all that needs to be said


I couldnt agree more :thumb:

Most of us will never even get close to one of these cars, let alone get to do such a fantastic detail on one. It's one of my favourite features of DW to be able to see this sort of vehicle and the levels of work that people on here regularly do.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent work on the detail guys :buffer: , I bet the owner had a big smile on his face, I know I would have! :thumb:


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Top work guys! Generally hate Ferrari's but there's something about the F40 and you've certainly made this one look like it SHOULD!!! Well done, you should both be proud (of the work, and the fact you've got the ****** to put a polisher near something worth £200k!!!).


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

A great post and an excellent finish as always............. 

On most F40's you can see the carbon weave through the paint........:doublesho 

I have two F40's on my books..................:thumb: 

Dave


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

stunning


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

F&%*$£@£K that's nice.
Bet you were pooing yourself!


----------

